# POPCORN for cichlids?



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOL i was eating popcorn and I put a TINY bit of it in my tank and my Red Devil just snatched it. hehehe i guess they like popcorn also!


----------



## ILLdose13 (Nov 25, 2004)

i forgot what lake i went to last yr but i remember me and my friends used to feed these giant fish popcorn! and it was allowed! they were all on top of eachother trying to eat the popcorn.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

cichlids arn't exactly fussy eaters.I have even seen my convict eat his own sh*t once Ewwwwww.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

My friend was drunk and fed his piranha popcorn once (allready popped)...needless to say, the fish had a tough couple of days after that.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> My friend was drunk and fed his piranha popcorn once (allready popped)...needless to say, the fish had a tough couple of days after that.
> [snapback]808072[/snapback]​


???

heh I only fed him one bite sized piece. I know the salt and fat are bad for it, but that shouldnt hurt him, right?


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

In small amounts most food isn't too bad. I used to have a largemouth bass that I fed pieces of hotdog every one in a while.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

popcorn's almost as bad as hot dogs and other processed meats


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

It's bad, but in small amounts, they won't die.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

SirOneEighty said:


> It's bad, but in small amounts, they won't die.
> [snapback]808466[/snapback]​


Yeah but drinking ammonia/your piss and eating your own sh*t in small amounts won't kill you either. Doesn't mean you should.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah but drinking ammonia/your piss and eating your own sh*t in small amounts won't kill you either. Doesn't mean you should.
> [snapback]808719[/snapback]​


point well made!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah but drinking ammonia/your piss and eating your own sh*t in small amounts won't kill you either. Doesn't mean you should.
> [snapback]808719[/snapback]​


flame on!


----------



## SirOneEighty (Nov 20, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yeah but drinking ammonia/your piss and eating your own sh*t in small amounts won't kill you either. Doesn't mean you should.
> [snapback]808719[/snapback]​


Good thing I didn't say you SHOULD feed them processed food or popcorn then, huh?


----------

